# Nokia N-Gage



## Smoke (7. April 2008)

N´Abend!!

Hab mir heute auf meinen Nokia N82 die N-Gage Software gezogen und paar Demo-Spiele draufgeladen...
Komischerweise kommt bei jedem Spiel alle 6 sec ein schwarzes Bild... das spiel läuft ganz normal weiter, aber beim gestarteten spiel ist eben alle 6 sec kurz ein schwarzes bild zu sehen. 

Ist das nur bei mir so???

Neuste Firmware ist aufm Handy schon drauf.


----------



## DonPromillo (12. April 2008)

Selbst auf dem N95-8GB keine Probleme mit der N-Gage Software. Hab aber gehört, das es Probleme mit zuvor installierten Versionen gibt.

Schau mal für spezielle Infos in das Forum:
http://forums.arena.n-gage.com/


----------



## Smoke (16. April 2008)

hmmm... konnte da nichts finden, aber komischerweise kommt der Fehler gar nicht mehr vor... Habe nichts verändert.... naja... mal schaun obs auch so bleibt. Trotzdem Danke!!


----------

